# 2001 E38 Timing chain



## malexander1050 (Jan 27, 2010)

I just purchased a 2001 740i with 137000 from a reputable dealer in Pittsburgh. I found a Indy in my area that says he works on BMW and closer to my home. I asked him if I could bring the car by to have him check it over. I trust the dealer I bought it from...but I wanted another opinion. When I called to schedule an appointment, he asked me a really odd question..." When was the last time the timing belt was changed" :eeps:I thought the E38 had a timing chain and it should be check out but not changed periodically. Am I right or should I be a little worried about this Independant Shop....


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

yeah sounds like they dont know the E38s 4.4 V8 very well, its got multiple timing chains and is a bit more complicated to change out than domestic vehicles chains. you may want to find someone that knows BMWs quite well and works on euros exclusively.


----------

